# New Guy - and already pretty impressed!



## jdstringer (Dec 30, 2013)

Howdy (That's how we say "Hi" in Texas!)

I see that my information says I've been a member since 2013 but I really haven't . . . I guess I signed up then but went a different direction. This is the first time I've really looked closely so I guess I consider myself a new guy.

I'm brand spanking new at CNC although I've done woodworking for over 50 years. I've had a medium size laser for the past two years and have become pretty comfortable with it, and just bought a CNC router kit, put it together, and am learning the operation of it.

I found this forum as a result of a question that I've been trying to answer online for 3 days now with no luck. I signed up here and saw a link to Mike Lindsay's video for beginners, went to it and within 5 minutes I had the answer I had been seeking. That speaks a lot for the forum!

I read, listen, and learn more than I talk but if I see something that I think I can help with, I'm not shy - 29 years in law enforcement fixed that!

Thanks a ton for letting me in your group - I appreciate the fact that I already gained knowledge here - and I hope to be a good neighbor to you.

Have a great day!

JDS


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome back Jerry...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from a Canadian Jerry . Theirs a great crowd here , I’m sure you’ll fit right in


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

jds said:


> Howdy (That's how we say "Hi" in Texas!)
> 
> 
> 
> JDS


Welcome, or Hello, That's how we say "hi" in Canada. But maybe that's just the way in the East. That's where I am. Sort of East/Central. We're a tad more formal. I think it stems from the British background of a lot of us. Sometimes we just nod and smile. That conveys the message. Then again, if we just don't like the first impression we get, some of us just pretend we didn't hear the greeting and ignore the person. That's sometimes our passive/aggressive bent surfacing. If they persist and repeat their greeting and we're still not impressed we sometimes look straight at them with an open-mouthed half grin and widened eyes, no sound uttered, just a blank stare. It's interesting to watch the change in their demeanour. The hesitation comes in, then you see a bit of a questioning look, then a tiny hint of fear. They get no sense of hostility, just apprehension, a little fear of the unknown. It's a capsule study of human nature. They feign interest in another direction and excuse themselves. Game over.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome back Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jerry and welcome or welcome back, whichever you feel fits.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome (back) to the forum, Jerry!

Member since 2013 and we haven't seen any photos of your work, tools, shop, projects, etc. so it's time to show us! :wink:

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome back, Jerry...good luck with your new CNC...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome back to the forum Jerry!!


----------



## jdstringer (Dec 30, 2013)

Canada . . . is that in North Texas? Up by Dallas?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Dude, where you been? That's a Virginia thing, at least around these parts....

Seems we have a decent CNC following that should help you along in your journey.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of good CNC expertise around here. Not me, mind you, but I might pipe up now and again with ideas for making money with your new gadget. I've attached a 2 page pdf on making a living with CNC you might like. 

Sounds like you have world of experience, so I hope you'll jump in to help when you can. This place IS a treasure trove of information.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Jerry; welcome (back)!
Heh...we've got _ranches_ up here, N. of 49, biggern' Texas.


----------



## jdstringer (Dec 30, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Jerry; welcome (back)!
> Heh...we've got _ranches_ up here, N. of 49, biggern' Texas.


I agree with you, Sir, however ours don't turn to ice every winter. :smile:

(Gosh I hope you have a sense of humor!)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome back Jerry.


----------

